# Buildup strips for laminate countertops



## jkk (Mar 28, 2010)

What is the purpose of using buildup strips on top of cabinet bases fof installing laminate countertops?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

One reason,
So the drawers don't hit the countertop when you open them.


----------

